# Best Wii games for couples?



## Massimo

Approximately 3 hours from now I will be purchasing a Nintendo Wii for me and my girlfriend.  I already have a few games set up (AC:CF, Mario Kart, Little King's Story, SSBB, and Wii Sports) but I need help deciding which other games would be good for us.

Any suggestions?


----------



## [Nook]




----------



## Josh

Mario and Sonic at the Olympic/Winter Games


----------



## Massimo

Is that a real game? 

We're not swingers, either.  If that helps..

Thank you for the suggestion, Josh.  Unfortunately, I don't like Sonic too much..


----------



## AndyB

Sadly that is a real game, but it's best to ignore that idea. 

As for my recommendations, Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles, Resident Evil: The Darkside Chronicles and the Warioware game is all that comes to mind/wasn't already specified by you.


----------



## Wish

I don't know why you would be buying a wii at this point since it's kinda died off...
But err... Mario Party...I have tamagotchi party but eh.
I can't think of anything right now. I'll add onto this list later.


----------



## Massimo

Ooo, Warioware sounds nice.



Litwick said:


> I don't know why you would be buying a wii at this point since it's kinda died off...



I always buy systems and games way after they come out so they're cheap enough for me to afford.  I've been playing an N64 for about 14, maybe 15 years.


----------



## Psychonaut

mario galaxy/2?
it has that co-op thing, if one of you doesn't mind playing side-kick.. i thought it was pretty fun.

kirby: epic yarn has yet to be mentioned.. though the co-op kinda blows.

if virtual console has it, grab kirby super star (for snes).  it has amazing co op.


----------



## Massimo

Kirby Epic Yarn!  Yes!  I had totally forgotten about Kirby.   Thank you!


----------



## Psychonaut

Massimo said:


> Kirby Epic Yarn!  Yes!  I had totally forgotten about Kirby.   Thank you!


 i found the co-op more frustrating than enjoyable, but apparently tye loves it.

i'd really recommend any other kirby game over epic yarn, if you're looking for co-op fun.  epic yarn's just leads to mess ups, frustration.. i dunno.


----------



## bittermeat

If you enjoy games that use Miis, I suggest WiiMusic which is fairly fun when playing multiplayer.


----------



## Callie

Donkey Kong Country is really fun. Also, although a gamecube game, I hear pikmin 2 is fun for two people (I could be very wrong though). You'd need to get game cube controllers though. And warioware is a great one, definitely recommend it. I'll let you know if I think of anymore.


----------



## PaJami

New Super Mario Bros Wii is a great co-op game. It can get frusturating at times, but it's a ton of fun... And many laughs can be shared by purposefully sabotaging each other  I'd also second Donkey Kong Country Returns which is a great game in general with good co-op fun to be had. Enjoy your new Wii, by the way!


----------



## The Sign Painter

Super Smash Bros. Brawl. The "story" mode was pretty fun to play, plus there's 2 player events and just battling, of course.


----------



## Bogmire

You mean there's other games for the Wii other than Wii Sports?

Haha, just kidding. I know about Zelda. Oh wait that was a last minute port. Nevermind.


----------



## Tyeforce

Super Mario Galaxy, Super Mario Galaxy, New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Kirby's Epic Yarn, and FlingSmash are all great co-op games. My boyfriend and I had a blast playing them. We love co-op games. =3 Wii Play, Wii Music, Wii Sports Resort, Wii Party and Wii Play: Motion are also great multiplayer games games.


----------



## Yokie

WiiSports Resort isn't that bad.


----------

